# Port requested for Xbox gamepad



## goraxmax (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi,

The xboxdrv driver is used in order to control an Xbox pad on Linux. Could someone create a port or package please? https://github.com/Grumbel/xboxdrv

Thanks a lot


----------



## lme@ (Nov 25, 2014)

If you don't get any answers here, please ask on the usb@ and/or ports@ mailing list.


----------



## BrockyL (Jan 1, 2015)

Using the source in the test tool directory I got the source compiled in both FreeBSD and Windows without the Boost library. Of course there are some conflicts in the early libusb on Windows that doesn't allow writing to USB endpoints  but as you can see on my website I recorded and plotted the force feedback timing and shared the patched source of the USB tool on there: http://sites.google.com/site/abstractind.


----------

